# Pregnancy and IBS-D



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello again,My husband and I are thinking about starting a family but I am worried about my IBS. I guess each women is an individual and symptoms vary but does it usually get worse/better on the average? Also, is Fibercon and Immodium harmful to a fetus? Thanks, I am really getting excited about trying to have a little one.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi, and sorry for the delay in answering you. I haven't seen any clinical studies that track IBS in pregnant women, and from the folks I've heard from this seems to really vary. Some are much better, some are worse, and some stay the same. I'd ask your doc what her experience with patients has taught her about this. Also ask her about Immodium.Soluble fiber supplements are usually safe for pregnancy - they're actually often recommended for pregnant women who are constipated. I'd avoid brands that have any artificial flavors, colors, preservatives, fillers, etc. I'd actually be more worried about those additives. If you can't find something good in your local drugstore, check Acacia, which is organic and just pure soluble fiber. It's also a traditional remedy for digestive distress in pregnant women, so it has a long history of safety for that use. Acacia info is here ../shop/suplmts/acacia.asp#how Best,Heather


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Thank you for the advice! I am still deciding on the whole pregnancy issue. I did purchase Acacia and am waiting for it's arrival. I also purchase Caltrate on-line since I am living overseas. Have you heard if pre-natal vitamins are IBS safe?Thanks


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Tell your ob/gyn and pharmacist that you need IBS-safe prenatal vitamins. They may put you on a liquid instead of pill formulation. Make sure you take the vitamins in the middle of a meal, never on an empty stomach. That will help.Best,Heather


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly! I just hope that the Dr. understands what Vitamins are IBS safe. I have had some Dr's. that don't believe in IBS, frustrating. Does the doctor recommend vitamins or should I purchase them on-line myself. I am living in Japan and do not trust brands when I cannot read. Thanks!Also, have you heard anything positive about taking Aloe supplements? I read an article in Readers Digest saying it has helped people with IBS. Curious.Thanks!


----------

